# Hair Salon Plow Job



## ADK (Sep 9, 2006)

Morning all.....I had a residential client whos now asking me to plow there Hair Salon....I'm in the Albany NY area and thinking about $600.00 a season and $100 extra for sand and salt.....Am I in the ballpark? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Just my opinion, but I'd say "no". I have a driveway (lots less potential liability) on a seasonal. It's one and half truck lengths long and 12' wide. Seasonal price - $400. A half-mile single lane private road would be $1200 

Maybe with another zero...


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

what are the dimensions? Im thinking more around $1500.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

ADK said:


> Morning all.....I had a residential client whos now asking me to plow there Hair Salon....I'm in the Albany NY area and thinking about $600.00 a season and $100 extra for sand and salt.....Am I in the ballpark? Thanks for any help.
> 
> View attachment 16986


Not high enough for salt and sand for the year IMOP. How often do you plan on saltinging and sanding, around here in michigan I would charge $125.00 to 150 every salting. I think we need a little more info on what the customer wants from you.

Regards Mike


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

$600 a season? With an average of 15 storms (not counting big ones) thats only $40 per visit + salt. IMO thats not even enough to cover you time there. By looking at that picture id charge $200 per event + salt. Minimum $3000 seasonal contract.
I plowed a hair salon once it was a 30'x70' lot with 2 walks...worth $200 per storm.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Looking at this again and getting an idea of the size by counting the parking spaces, it gets even worse. The area is odd-shaped and plowing will be difficult, you are just off a major 4-lane divided highway, there are two entrances and there is very little (if any) room to stack snow (not on three sides; possibly in the rear side). You'll will need a loader of some type as a plow will be unable to carry the loads neccesary due to the length of the lot. You will likely need to truck snow off-site and will then need a dump site. You will need either a back plow, skid steer or do a lot of back blading.

Does this whole lot actually belong to the hair salon?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

700 a year including salt? No wonder I cant get more work.

You're way too low but Im sure you'll get the job. That jobs a 100 dollar a push deal. Minimum. Up to 3"


What if it snows 25 times like we hope? You may end up doing that place for free if it does.


----------



## DomTech (Sep 22, 2005)

I see why Im always out bidded by lowballers-----Thats a 1200-1500 job in central NY:angry:


----------



## ADK (Sep 9, 2006)

OK...That's why i was asking before I gave them the price....I'm not to worried about 25 storms this year....On the other hand maybe I'll have all seasonal contracts and only have 2 or 3.....Need to roll with the punch's......I'm convinced I need to go higher....Thanks for all the replys


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Prices vary widly depending on the area. I would tend to ask someone more local...Rob


----------



## ADK (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys........I got the job @ $1050.00.......This will cover what i need to make..........


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

now that price seems fair have fun


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I don't get this seasonal price stuff. We charge per push in inches thats it no seasonal how do you guys base all this? I am interested in figuring this stuff out.purplebou purplebou 

RCGM
BRad


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

ADK said:


> Thanks for the help guys........I got the job @ $1050.00.......This will cover what i need to make..........


still too cheap... too much for too little. i have a smaller lot in syracuse for $1200 seasonal with out salt and a 3 inch trigger


----------



## EnviroTeam (Sep 29, 2006)

Yup, I'm doing one about the same also for 1200 not including salt, but with a 2" trigger.


----------



## ARTQOS (Oct 13, 2006)

yep $1200-1500 here in Michigan


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd say $1100 - 1200 for plowing alone, sight unseen. Then change for salting per time.


----------



## ipc (Oct 18, 2006)

Well I don't know what you guys get down there but an average lot, about 50 min work pays about $2340 for the season. Pushing back banks is extra and salt is extra. We base our totals on 34 pushes with a 2" trigger. Average salt requirement is 22 times. We get $127.50/tonne applied. Welcome to the Canadian winter


----------

